# Help with black fly bites?



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone... Was wondering if anyone has an home remedies to repel black fly bites? The black flies are really bad here right now and they are only going to get worse and the spring/summer progresses and Penny already is going crazy with the black flies going after her ears! She has a few bites on them already  

I dont want to use human bug repellent as I doubt that is good for dogs with all the chemicals and I would have to put the stuff on her a few times a day before both of our walks and playtime in the backyard. 

Any suggestions?

Also Penny is having some issues with being in the heat/sun she seems to have a very low tolerance for it, is this normal?


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

I dont have an answer for the heat but things we use to repel flies on places they can NOT lick - Skin so soft and vinegar / water solution. The skin so soft attracts a lot of dirt and makes them oily while the vinegar makes them smelly for a while but only lasts as long as it smells.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

There is product on market, sorry no home remedy, that works great. Can't recall the name but if you are interested will let you know when I get home. Still have leftover from last season.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

andreaB said:


> There is product on market, sorry no home remedy, that works great. Can't recall the name but if you are interested will let you know when I get home. Still have leftover from last season.


Sure that would be great


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I use Swat. Tractor supply says it's safe for doggies and it works just fine. We have horrible black flies out here. 

Jelpy


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Swat is a great product I've used it to keep flys off wounds on horses for years, and horses skin can be very sensitive.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

it is Flys-Off. I have cream form but i think spay woould be better. Cream is bit oily, but it work great for us.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

NO....Fly's Off and Swat are both pesticides that contain *Pyrethrins*

Fly Repellent Ointment for Horses, Ponies & Equines: Flys-Off Fly Repellent Ointment by Farnam

^^^Sensitivity may occur after using ANY pesticide product for pets. If signs of sensitivity occur, bathe your pet with mild soap and rinse with large amounts of water. 

Note: I didn't caps "ANY" 

Also note in the ingredients "other" 98.3% - but they don't tell you what "other" is.

Do not use...look into CedarCide or Wonderside - google it, seems multi-faceted

Chemicals:
_Pyrethrins_ -- Pyrethrins are compounds derived from pyrethrum, an extract of the chrysanthemum flower. Pyrethrins, like many other insecticides, inhibit the functioning of the nervous system of pests and can be toxic to the human nervous system as well. Additionally, they can cause allergic reactions and exacerbate asthma. _They are typically used with another compound (*usually piperonyl butoxide ~ this is in fly's off and swat*) which inhibits the enzyme that would normally inactivate the pyrethrins, *potentially increasing the toxicity*_. EPA classifies pyrethrins as "Suggestive evidence of carcinogenicity but not sufficient to assess human carcinogenic potential


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> NO....Fly's Off and Swat are both pesticides that contain *Pyrethrins*
> 
> Fly Repellent Ointment for Horses, Ponies & Equines: Flys-Off Fly Repellent Ointment by Farnam
> 
> ...


Thanks Gator! I definitely dont want to be using any pesticides on my beloved puppy!


Anyone have any insight into this heat/sun thing?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You might look into lemon eucalyptus .. it's being touted as an alternative repellant now. I think one of the brands is Repel. I have no idea as to its efficacy personally, however.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I use pink SWAT. Very cute on GSD ears. Myself and at least one of my dogs are allergic to cedar oil.


----------

